# Night Fishing for bass!



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

What are the best strategies to use when night fishing? Have been plenty of times, but always trying to better what I do.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

i rig one pole with a jitterstick,(hard to find...large jitterbug will do) another with a super pop-r, another witha 10'' worm, another with a black spinnerbait with a large colorado blade on it. if they don't hit these, they aint biting! Ron


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Night Fishing for Bass*

A BIG! Bass striking a topwater plug at night will give you a heart attack! 

I do like a Jitterbug type lure for this; in black, of course. The largest that you can find.

You can hear it 'plopping' along as it works its way across the water's surface. Work it slowly; just enough to make it 'plop'. Hold On!

An interesting read: http://www.bassdozer.com/articles/night_jitterbug.shtml

WARNING: Very addictive! :yes: C2


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishallyear said:


> i rig one pole with a jitterstick,(hard to find...large jitterbug will do) another with a super pop-r, another witha 10'' worm, another with a black spinnerbait with a large colorado blade on it. if they don't hit these, they aint biting! Ron


+1 on this^^^...big black worms, loud topwaters/buzzbaits in dark colors, a jig bounced on the bottom will get some action at times also. I prefer topwater at night just to hear the strike...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Big black buzz bait


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions folks. Gonna go back at em tommorrow night.


----------

